# Tortoise food app



## Onidara (Mar 10, 2016)

Any one found a good plant app or website that has a good plant finder so you know what's safe to feed and what's poison?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-both-edible-and-toxic-for-tortoises.14564/


http://weeds.cropsci.illinois.edu/weedid.htm

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=az


----------



## Onidara (Mar 10, 2016)

Thnaks


----------



## xingchen (Apr 4, 2016)

I use TTT they have the Android app for that


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 4, 2016)

The Tortoise Table Plant Database 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp?v=desktop

The Tortoise Table Plant ID Booklet (pdf)
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_booklet_8595_40.asp

Android App for The Tortoise Table, but sadly no iOS App


----------



## Onidara (Apr 5, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> The Tortoise Table Plant Database
> http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp?v=desktop
> 
> The Tortoise Table Plant ID Booklet (pdf)
> ...


That sucks I have an iPhone


----------

